# Charity Rides or Races around March/April??



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Does anyone know of any Organized Rides or Races around March??

Im gonna be in the area for a few months and would love to get into some charity rides or races in March and April.


----------



## Skimmy (Dec 13, 2011)

You didn't say which area other than Mid-Atlantic. In WV and PA, the Appalachian Bicycle Racing Association (ABRA) will have lots of USAC sanctioned races starting in March. Their schedule is posted online. (I don't have enough postings to write their webpage but you'll find it by searching.)


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh my bad, Im gonna be in the Charlottesville, VA area then. Thanks for the tip Ill have to check out the website.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

The Virginia Cycling Association calendar is up, check it out.
Virginia Cycling Association 2012 Event Calendar
For road racing, note the March 17-18 William and Mary Classic in and around Williamsburg, VA and the April 1 Jefferson Cup near Charlottesville, VA.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Ill check it out!


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

There is also the Cap2Cap in May, it benefits the Virginia Capitol Trail and is a nice ride, well organized and done.

Virginia Capital Trail Foundation | Home


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

davcruz said:


> There is also the Cap2Cap in May, it benefits the Virginia Capitol Trail and is a nice ride, well organized and done.
> 
> Virginia Capital Trail Foundation | Home


This is definitely the type of ride I'd like to do....Thanks for posting!


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah, Jeff Cup might be hard to get into as the registration fills up pretty quickly, depending on your race category. It's usually the unofficial season opening race for many teams in the area.


----------

